# Tyre black



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Wonder what dealers use to make tyres look really black and not sling.
My daughter just picked up a new to her Yaris, 2018 plate with 9k miles and 2 years of Toyota warranty left, whatever they used on the tyres is amazing, very black satin kind of finish, not a false look, just black as hell lol
She picks it up next week so i will have a full detailing job to do on it no doubt 
every dressing i have tried is either like a silicone slime or weak thin liquid with no punch whatsoever grrrrr.
Fed up of wasting time on tyre products that just don't lol.

I DO like her colour choice.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice - hope she enjoys her new motor :thumb: 

My 2 favourite tyre dressings presently are both solvent based and are a thin liquid that easily spreads and gives me a nice satin gloss finish. 

Have used and got meguiars endurance and on certain tyres it’s great, on others a bit of nightmare with not lasting ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe try the new Dodojuice Dark matter - leaves a Satin finish


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe try the new Dodojuice Dark matter - leaves a Satin finish


Looking at this too :thumb:

May need to ping a message to Dom.

Still using PERL 1-1 on tyres, but do not find it great on exterior plastics.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

My local Nissan dealer uses Carplan Tyre Slik


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Or simply ask the dealer where the car is being purchased from. I think most use products from either Auto Glym or Autosmart.
I know my last customers Jaguar had Auto Glym Rubber Plus Cleaner as the dressing :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Bought from RRG Toyota.

Will see if,they can find out but not being able to get into the dealer's doesn't help lol.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice colour, what is it?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bellguy said:


> Bought from RRG Toyota.
> 
> Will see if,they can find out but not being able to get into the dealer's doesn't help lol.


Give them an email or even a call and be nice and complementary about the look of the tyre 
dressing or even anything else they did well during the sale, I'm sure feedback from a pleased 
customer will hopefully get you an answer. Don't forget to include car reg or a picture in the email.

Bought some Koch Chemie PS for trim a while back, leaves a nice finish on trim but seems to run 
down the door from the wing mirror when it rains leaving a greasy looking finish (even though its 
the silicone free version), may have to try and use a second MF to remove any excess perhaps. 
One day tried it on tyres after giving them a good scrub, seems to last reasonably well (tyres are
Hankook's), not overly glossy or any real sling issues. Don't have an image specifically of the 
tyres so will include the image at full size so you can see it a bit more closely


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> Or simply ask the dealer where the car is being purchased from. I think most use products from either Auto Glym or Autosmart.
> I know my last customers Jaguar had Auto Glym Rubber Plus Cleaner as the dressing :thumb:


This has my vote - autoglym vinyl and rubber. Leaves a dark, black, Matt finish.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

A lot of dealers use Autosmart


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Christian6984 said:


> Give them an email or even a call and be nice and complementary about the look of the tyre
> dressing or even anything else they did well during the sale, I'm sure feedback from a pleased
> customer will hopefully get you an answer. Don't forget to include car reg or a picture in the email.
> 
> ...


Nice car and the tyres do look good, thank you


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Rappy said:


> Nice colour, what is it?


Toyota Blue Eclipse is the colour, looking forwards to top to bottom detail on it for her.
Getting some PA blue whatsit for it lol Xilion, that's it I think lol


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bellguy said:


> Toyota Blue Eclipse is the colour, looking forwards to top to bottom detail on it for her.
> Getting some PA blue whatsit for it lol Xilion, that's it I think lol


 Yes Blue Xilion


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bellguy said:


> Nice car and the tyres do look good, thank you


Thanks, its the parents. The Yaris was about one of 3 cars that they narrowed the search down to. My mum has a swollen finger prob some form of Arthritis and the Seat has a slightly easier autobox being in a straight line where as the Yaris doesn't. My Aunt has a Yaris and a lady I work with has had 2, they seem super reliable


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

*Gyeon Q2 Tire or Q²M Tire Express*

Could someone tell me what the difference is between these two products - which one's last the longest?

Thanks


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

mawallace said:


> Could someone tell me what the difference is between these two products - which one's last the longest?
> 
> Thanks


Gyeon Q2 Tire - Is designed to be used after thorough cleaning from their rubber cleaner. If tyre is already black then it needs applied to a dry tyre. I think I've seen maybe 2-4 weeks out of it before, I try to wash mine weekly so I can't really help on that front.

Q²M Tire Express - Is designed to put onto a wet tyre, with no preparation needed.

I use Gyeon Q2 Tire and in the 2 years I had a white car I had exactly zero sling. I'd highly recommend it, pair it with a Autofinesse tyre application puck and it's super matte.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

If you want a dry finish try Soft99 Black Black, kindof 'lacquers' the tyres leaving them very black and somewhere between satin and gloss. Ive started using this after Gyeon Tyre and Gtechniq T1


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Another vote for Gyeon Tire. It's brilliant and doesn't leave a really glossy finish, and my god does it last! So easy to apply too.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

When my car was at local Toyota Dealer a few years ago I got talking to one of the valeters (don't worry mine was Do Not Wash:thumb and was asking about tyre dressing.

He wasn't sure of the make but filed up a empty plastic water bottle for me to take away.

It is definitely not a retail product, it is very runny and could be applied with a brush and has a very rich chemical smell (looks a bit like olive oil), it does last pretty well and leaves a finish similar to Megs Endurance or AG Tyre but a lot thiner.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

66Rob said:


> When my car was at local Toyota Dealer a few years ago I got talking to one of the valeters (don't worry mine was Do Not Wash:thumb and was asking about tyre dressing.
> 
> He wasn't sure of the make but filed up a empty plastic water bottle for me to take away.
> 
> It is definitely not a retail product, it is very runny and could be applied with a brush and has a very rich chemical smell (looks a bit like olive oil), it does last pretty well and leaves a finish similar to Megs Endurance or AG Tyre but a lot thiner.


Sounds remarkably like Autosmart Highstyle.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

